# K-9 Hank



## clpeay (Jan 15, 2009)

Thought I would post a picture of my hunting dog. He doesn't hunt for birds, he hunts for dope. He is a Narcotic Detector dog for the Morgan County Sherrif's Office.


----------



## missduckhunter (Sep 13, 2007)

Good looking boy. I bet he loves to have a full time job, even if it's not birds it's a job and if your lab is like mine they like nothing more than to have a job to do and make you happy.
Thanks for sharing and hope Hank gets lots of dope off of the streets.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Love those K-9's....................... How's Morgan County treatin ya.............. Say hi to Stacy in the court side for me. Al.


----------

